# blasts advice



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi wonder if u could give me some advice please?

i had 2 blasts transferred on 6th may, clinic said they were the best blasts ever and was at a very late stage. I tested saturday and got a negative. I started to spot (sorry TMI) brown then sunday nite i started spotting a little red, it is not a normal AF. Yesterday i lost wot i think is one of the embryos. But i still have not lost the other one. I am now spotting a little brown, but none of this has been like a normal AF. Last cycle my AF came nomal after a negative. Does this mean its all over now? On my 1st cycle i got a bfp but no test would detect it i had to have blood test to confirm it which showed my hcg levels as low then shortly after i m/c. My clinic wont do a blood test. Could there still be a chance that the one blast has made it and is implanting? or am i going mad and just trying to convince myself thats it not over? just dont no wot else to do now. 

thanks for ur advice

Louise xx

update, last nite the spotting stopped it was never a normal AF and i have still not lost the 2nd embryo. wot could this mean? im bit confused now.


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Louise03 said:


> hi wonder if u could give me some advice please?
> 
> i had 2 blasts transferred on 6th may, clinic said they were the best blasts ever and was at a very late stage. I tested saturday and got a negative. I started to spot (sorry TMI) brown then sunday nite i started spotting a little red, it is not a normal AF. Yesterday i lost wot i think is one of the embryos. But i still have not lost the other one. I am now spotting a little brown, but none of this has been like a normal AF. Last cycle my AF came nomal after a negative. Does this mean its all over now? On my 1st cycle i got a bfp but no test would detect it i had to have blood test to confirm it which showed my hcg levels as low then shortly after i m/c. My clinic wont do a blood test. Could there still be a chance that the one blast has made it and is implanting? or am i going mad and just trying to convince myself thats it not over? just dont no wot else to do now.
> 
> ...


Hello Louise,

Sorry to read you post. The embryos are very small - around the size of a grain of salt so if they do not implant they would just degenerate and you would not know this had happened.

If the pregnancy test is still negative today (have you re-tested since sat?) then this is sadly the result from this cycle. If you still want a blood test then ask your GP or your local family planning unit as they may do it for you. Unfortunately even when embryos look very good it is still not a guarantee of pregnancy.

The drugs that you have taken can upset your bleed so it can be different in different cycles.

You should book a follow-up as soon as you can and remember your clinic should have a counselling service available - lots of people use this and it can be very beneficial so i would suggest trying to book an appointment.

Best wishes.


----------

